# Practical reason for baggies over lycra?



## ericm979 (Sep 25, 2013)

I've always worn lycra shorts for mtb riding, even in the 80s.

But I'm wondering are there any practical advantges to baggy shorts?
All I can come up with is better abrasion resistance. I know there's padded baggies (and lycra for that matter) but I'm trying to not fall down often enough to need that.


----------



## Xarvet (May 19, 2016)

Pockets. Other than that I find like lycra more comfortable and cooler


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Baggies are for guy with small packages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Abrasion resistance is the only thing I can come with too, I wouldn't carry anything in pockets anyway so they wouldn't be any advantage for me.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

ericm979 said:


> I've always worn lycra shorts for mtb riding, even in the 80s.
> 
> But I'm wondering are there any practical advantges to baggy shorts?
> All I can come up with is better abrasion resistance. I know there's padded baggies (and lycra for that matter) but I'm trying to not fall down often enough to need that.


I have always ridden in bibs with no baggies on. Recently I started riding with baggie shorts over my lycra. Then I started riding without the lycra because I am just riding with my kids and we stop and sit on things that feel better through ripstop nylon than lycra, logs and bridges and the ground and such.

I tried to ride with something in my pocket and it drove me insane so even the pockets don't really help.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I use the pockets every ride and shorts save my good bibs from getting ripped to shreds. The POC knee pads look dorky with only my bibs as well


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

^This. Plus, wearing anything more than disco shoes, a peak-less helmet and lycra short/jersey combo looks really wrong. 

And my penis is tiny.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... hiding (obscuring) knee pads is a must. Plus, I'm modest - my size 12.5 shoes might get me into trouble ;-P

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My oldest most comfy bibs are so worn I can no longer wear them on their own.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Pockets. Although I have a frame bag too (bikepacker) the pockets get simple items stowed in them. Paper bills. Passport. Pump. Energy bars.

They also provide some warmth on cool mornings.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Let's be honest: riding a 6"+ travel bikes with lycra looks kind of weird (altough I must admit that I prefer my bibs alone than bibs + shorts, but hey, got to be fashionable, right)?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Jerome said:


> Let's be honest: riding a 6"+ travel bikes with lycra looks kind of weird (altough I must admit that I prefer my bibs alone than bibs + shorts, but hey, got to be fashionable, right)?


for those of you old enough:


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Three Functional Reasons:

A tad bit of extra protection.

Added insulation when it's cold.

You have something to hide.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I tried lycra, it crunched my junk. I find baggies much roomier, pockets, plus they are cooler in the hot and humid. look better for a post ride walk into a store or bar as well.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't wear Lycra lest anyone think I'm a roadie!


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

rockcrusher said:


> for those of you old enough:


That's just "Marvelous" advise...

Time is an invention...


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Jerome said:


> Let's be honest: riding a 6"+ travel bikes with lycra looks kind of weird (altough I must admit that I prefer my bibs alone than bibs + shorts, but hey, got to be fashionable, right)?


If you prefer bibs alone then quit worrying about how it looks and go for it!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Let's face it, mostly fashion posing nonsense isn't it? I wear Lycra to the trail park sometimes and I can guarantee I'm the only one. The rest of the sheep look like they watched a YouTube video on how a mountain biker should dress. It's all bollocks. If you are comfortable and the kit works for your weather, you're good to go.

I have a pair of MTB baggies with detachable Lycra inserts but I never wear them. It's an excess of material flapping around for no good reason, the other stuff I have just works better.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Several decades ago I was relaxing after a ride (still wearing lycra shorts) when a young Swedish woman I knew came over and sat next to me. She then put her hand on my thigh and while feeling the thin fabric said (in her sexy Swedish accent) "So, what do you do when you see a pretty girl?"

So there's one practical reason for baggies.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> She then put her hand on my thigh and while feeling the thin fabric said (in her sexy Swedish accent) "So, what do you do when you see a pretty girl?"


And you said:

"Next time I see one, I'll let you know"


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> And you said:
> 
> "Next time I see one, I'll let you know"


No, she was hot.

Is that your significant other in the pic?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Is that your significant other in the pic?


No, I couldn't afford her.


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> No, I couldn't afford her.


Well played.

Time is an invention...


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I dont like tight jeans

I dont wear budgie smugglers to the beach

I dont wear bibs/lyrca on a ride


each to there own i guess.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Most practical reason for baggies? Not looking like a Peter Pan wannabe when you go into a bar for post-ride carb replenishment.


----------



## Royale_With_Cheese (Feb 14, 2014)

I guess according to one guy in here, every DH racer has a small dick.... idiot


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

The only practical reason for baggies is because lycra looks utterly ridiculous with knee pads. Even on a single speed I occasionally feel like the trail warrants some light knee-pro. Those days, I wear baggies. 
I also wear baggies on the Wednesday night-ride, because it's not really a ride, it's more like "Pedal a few miles away from the trailhead so we can sit in the dark and drink beer and trash-talk." Or "dick around on a bicycle long enough to end up at the local taco joint for margaritas." 

The reason most people wear baggies is because bike mags are plastered with dudes in neon MX-style jerseys and *baggies* on 160mm FS bikes showing them what the cool kids wear. 

Dress accordingly.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I find plumb smugglers uncomfortable. Good pair of well vented chammys with some quality not so loose shorts works for me. Pockets are the biggest bonus besides comfort.

Times change styles change. You wouldn't catch me on slope in a onesie.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Royale_With_Cheese said:


> I guess according to one guy in here, every DH racer has a small dick.... idiot


I'm pretty sure that's what we call a joke in these here parts!


----------



## Royale_With_Cheese (Feb 14, 2014)

MSU Alum said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what we call a joke in these here parts!


It's the most common reply on every forum when this topic comes up.... truth masked with humor. As a DH guy, dick size has zero to do with why we wear what we wear.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The worst thing about loose shorts is when you tip over a steep drop, try to get behind the saddle and the shorts catch on the nose! So no you're over the edge, can't stop, with no time to sort it and going down the hill a lot further forward than you are comfortable with. 

Happened to me a few times. Not crashed because of it but unpleasant nonetheless.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

There are some actually practical aspects to baggies. Pockets, abrasion resistance...keeps your lycra shorts/liner from being snagged on branches, etc... All of those do apply. But the other reason is pretty simple human dynamics....culture. After 30 years of road riding/racing I'm not going to harp on the culture that's been built in the mountain bike community over that same time. I'm going to join in and have some damn fun! On that note, I wear bibs....under my baggies. And I don't wear race cut jerseys much anymore either.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> The worst thing about loose shorts is when you tip over a steep drop, try to get behind the saddle and the shorts catch on the nose! So no you're over the edge, can't stop, with no time to sort it and going down the hill a lot further forward than you are comfortable with.
> 
> Happened to me a few times. Not crashed because of it but unpleasant nonetheless.


I found that an issue with "makeshift" baggies

Ever since buying some riding specific baggies, that have a built in belt (or something similar) that ride a little higher around the waste, plus a little tighter in the crotch .. i've never had that drama.

I always rip the crotch out in my work pants cause im a slacker that doesnt wear a belt


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sure, if you wear super-baggy, poor-fitting shorts, you're probably going to have some issues, but there are plenty of 'loose fit' shorts out there for mtb that are not so baggy that you're going to catch them on your seat, etc. The Zoic Ether and Pearl Izumi Summit shorts are my two hands-down favorite options - they are loose enough and airy, but still I've never gotten them hung up when trying to get off the back of my saddle on a downhill section, etc. And the fabric on both of these shorts is tough.

I guess if you're a hardcore XC racer or Strava$$hole the slight perceived performance edge of skin tight clothing offers something, even if it's largely mental. For me, I wear shorts because I care more about being comfortable and having fun, and I've never experienced any of the supposed 'downsides' that the lycra crowd loves to cite every time a silly conversation like this comes up. Wear whatever you want, and whatever works for you, but I think it's pretty clear at this point that you don't need to wear lycra to be a "serious" mountain biker.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> I guess if you're a hardcore XC racer or Strava$$hole the slight perceived performance edge of skin tight clothing offers something, even if it's largely mental. For me, I wear shorts because I care more about being comfortable and having fun, and I've never experienced any of the supposed 'downsides' that the lycra crowd loves to cite every time a silly conversation like this comes up.


I can't speak for everyone but I'm guessing that like myself most people wear lycra purely for comfort reasons, the chamois combined with a tight fit offers a friction-free environment that baggies can't match. So for me yeah, there is a downside to baggies.

I don't understand why anyone would care what another person is wearing while riding a bike.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

So I don't have to say "Cover that up!! 'Ain't no one need to see that!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I can't speak for everyone but I'm guessing that like myself most people wear lycra purely for comfort reasons, the chamois combined with a tight fit offers a friction-free environment that baggies can't match. So for me yeah, there is a downside to baggies.


I don't know what this 'friction' is that you speak of. I've never noticed my shorts creating friction when I ride. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.



> I don't understand why anyone would care what another person is wearing while riding a bike.


Nor do I. But apparently both of us commented anyway.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> I don't know what this 'friction' is that you speak of. I've never noticed my shorts creating friction when I ride. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.


That's awesome.

And obviously it does somewhat bother you what others wear otherwise you wouldn't post derogatory comments about those who do things differently than you.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> And obviously it does somewhat bother you what others wear otherwise you wouldn't post derogatory comments about those who do things differently than you.


Aww, jeez. Don't be such a roadie, Francis.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Guess I'd rather be a roadie than a bigot.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Guess I'd rather be a roadie than a bigot.


Well gosh, if it came down to it, I suppose I would reluctantly pick "roadie" as well. Thankfully, I am neither of those things. Nor am I hyper-sensitive.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Dammit Glide, why'd you have to go and post the sausage suits picture!


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Sure, if you wear super-baggy, poor-fitting shorts, you're probably going to have some issues, but there are plenty of 'loose fit' shorts out there for mtb that are not so baggy that you're going to catch them on your seat, etc. The Zoic Ether and Pearl Izumi Summit shorts are my two hands-down favorite options - they are loose enough and airy, but still I've never gotten them hung up when trying to get off the back of my saddle on a downhill section, etc. And the fabric on both of these shorts is tough.
> 
> I guess if you're a hardcore XC racer or Strava$$hole the slight perceived performance edge of skin tight clothing offers something, even if it's largely mental. For me, I wear shorts because I care more about being comfortable and having fun, and I've never experienced any of the supposed 'downsides' that the lycra crowd loves to cite every time a silly conversation like this comes up. Wear whatever you want, and whatever works for you, but I think it's pretty clear at this point that you don't need to wear lycra to be a "serious" mountain biker.


On behalf of all of us mtb riders in south Florida that wear Lycra as bibs or shorts, Lycra kits, and Lycra with snug baggies over them, I can say that due to the heat, and humidity we get most of the year around. Lycra helps in wicking sweat from the body and keeping us cooled down. Baggie clothes creates thermal pockets between the skin, and clothes, trapped heat is no bueno when the temps and humidity are in the 90's. Baggie clothes against skin in our climate creates chafing, and that too is no bueno. Our performance experience edge from skin tight clothing is not perceived, and it's not mental, it's a factual necessity when riding 15miles plus. Your passive aggressive comment on the last paragraph made you sound like a bigoted a$$hole, that might not be a fact, but it's just my opinion. Seems to me that your a misguided ignorant know it all, but that's none of my business.

Be well

Strava$$hole

Time is an invention...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

weisoseis said:


> On behalf of all of us mtb riders in south Florida that wear Lycra as bibs or shorts, Lycra kits, and Lycra with snug baggies over them, I can say that due to the heat, and humidity we get most of the year around. Lycra helps in wicking sweat from the body and keeping us cooled down. Baggie clothes creates thermal pockets between the skin, and clothes, trapped heat is no bueno when the temps and humidity are in the 90's. Baggie clothes against skin in our climate creates chafing, and that too is no bueno. Our performance experience edge from skin tight clothing is not perceived, and it's not mental, it's a factual necessity when riding 15miles plus.


Cool. That is definitely more thought put into the subject than I've ever given it. Then again, I live in an arid, temperate climate which apparently opens up different wardrobe options. I'll add this to the list of reasons I never want to live in a hot, humid environment.



> Seems to me that your a misguided ignorant know it all, but that's none of my business.


_Now_ who's being passive aggressive?

Lighten up, dude. How in the world anyone could react so sensitively to a tongue-in-cheek comment about what kind of shorts you choose to wear is beyond me. You are clearly assuming I take any of this seriously, and you'd be wrong. You might want to take a cue from that.


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Cool. That is definitely more thought put into the subject than I've ever given it. Then again, I live in an arid, temperate climate which apparently opens up different wardrobe options. I'll add this to the list of reasons I never want to live in a hot, humid environment.
> 
> _Now_ who's being passive aggressive?
> 
> Lighten up, dude. How in the world anyone could react so sensitively to a tongue-in-cheek comment about what kind of shorts you choose to wear is beyond me. You are clearly assuming I take any of this seriously, and you'd be wrong. You might want to take a cue from that.


Oh, my bad! It was tongue in cheek? I totally missed it... you can come ride with us any time, just don't stare at our package. 

Time is an invention...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Funny how everyone is attacking Smith, yet a bunch of the Lycra crowd made it sound like the only reason people wear baggies is we're sheep and want to be cool because we saw it on a video.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Funny how everyone is attacking Smith, yet a bunch of the Lycra crowd made it sound like the only reason people wear baggies is we're sheep and want to be cool because we saw it on a video.


A bunch of the lycra crowd? I saw one. And only 2 people are "attacking" Smith and I guess I'm one of them. Attacking seems like a pretty extreme word though, I only pointed out that IME the primary reason most people sport lycra is comfort and not a "perceived performance placebo".

And even though I figure I'm the best judge of what's comfy for me Smith called me out on it, for whatever reason.

Who's attacking who again?


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Well if we don't argue pointlessly on the internet with people we don't know, it's a two post thread and then what would we do with our time? Spend it with our loved ones? Learn a new skill? Do something charitable?

Screw that! People who don't dress like me aren't appraising the costs and benefits differently do to their own particular needs. Their morons who like to show off their junk. Or idiots who wear inefficient clothes because they are fashion obsessed idiots. 

I wear mesh padded shorts under not too baggy shorts cause I like pockets and the slight protection they give me when I'm sliding at 17mph after flubbing a jump/landing. Also they allow me to time travel. And serve as an efficient cooking stove. Also as plumbing fixtures. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Whenever you expect to crash hard: baggies. It's amazing what a heavier material like 600 denier polyester for durability and protection will stop. Lycra fabric tends to come apart completely in conditions like skidding on your hip or butt at 25mph  . Added bonus no mooseknuckle or in my case, no cameltoe


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> A bunch of the lycra crowd? I saw one. And only 2 people are "attacking" Smith and I guess I'm one of them. Attacking seems like a pretty extreme word though....


Not any more extreme than throwing out the term "bigot."



> And even though I figure I'm the best judge of what's comfy for me Smith called me out on it, for whatever reason.


I clearly ended my first post by saying "Wear whatever you want, and whatever works for you." Did you make it that far before your hyper-sensitivites kicked in?



weisoseis said:


> Oh, my bad! It was tongue in cheek? I totally missed it... you can come ride with us any time, just don't stare at our package.


Flattering invite, but I'll pass. I prefer to ride with people who have a healthy sense of humor.


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

one word: pockets.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> ....added bonus no mooseknuckle or in my case, no cameltoe


ftw.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> mooseknuckle or in my case, no cameltoe


What's wrong with that?
Women from our generation used to create Camel Toe on purpose and I for one miss that. 
The younger gals had to find something to hate and make them feel superior, so they are the ones that invented No Camel Toe.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Ericmopar said:


> What's wrong with that?
> Women from our generation used to create Camel Toe on purpose and I for one miss that.
> The younger gals had to find something to hate and make them feel superior, so they are the ones that invented No Camel Toe.


As long as you're out there moose knuckling it...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Chill in the air? Shorts over lycra
90-100f and 80% humidity? Lycra


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

CGrr said:


> Chill in the air? Shorts over lycra
> 90-100f and 80% humidity? Lycra


FTW.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I wear bib shorts and a vented loose t shirt for summer and as the temperature cools in the fall I add baggy loose shorts over top. When on my bike nobody is looking at my dick so I don't feel their lack of privacy anything to worry about. But no way would I be caught dead walking around with an audience in just my bib. Another advantage a bib has is it doesn't restrict your waist when you bend over riding. So if you are like me and riding for both fun and weight control a bib is perfect around any " pudge" you might be sporting.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xarvet (May 19, 2016)

Ericmopar said:


> What's wrong with that?
> Women from our generation used to create Camel Toe on purpose and I for one miss that.
> The younger gals had to find something to hate and make them feel superior, so they are the ones that invented No Camel Toe.


Shouldn't this be in the camel toe forum?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

On the mtb, I prefer baggies over lycra.

It's primarily for protection in crashes and against thorny vines shredding my lycra shorts. I also wear them that way when it's over 90F and near 100% humidity because crashes and thorns don't hide from warm and humid weather. If anything, the thorny plants grow faster in that stuff.

The pockets are sorta convenient, but not all of my baggies have good pockets that I actually use. It's not a primary reason for sure. I typically only put a camera in there, anyway.

I haven't had saddle snagging issues since I started wearing quality, purpose built baggies that actually FIT, either. I prefer baggies that fit pretty closely and have a touch of 4-way stretch to the fabric to help them move with me as I pedal. I have a pair of 11 year old Pearl Izumi Titan shorts that have been great. I wore out the chamois liner that came with them years ago, but the outers are still rocking.

I also commonly sit on rocks and logs, or even just on the ground when I'm gassed at the top of a climb where I redlined on the way up. Sometimes I sit down while I'm BSing with people I meet out on the trail. That sorta thing tears up unprotected lycra pretty quickly.

I also actually prefer the breeze from looser-fitting clothing in the summertime. Tight-fitting roadie-style lycra feels stifling to me when I'm in the woods with less air movement.

When it's cold, baggies are just another layer I wear that help keep my core warm. I always have more/warmer layers on my core than on my arms/legs. Hands/feet also tend to get slightly warmer layers. I ride all winter long and have done so for many years. I've had plenty of time to work out my layering strategies, and this works for me. I probably do most of my road riding in early spring and find that I need to dress warmer on the road. 40F on the road is damn cold and I've gotta bundle up compared to 40F on the mtb in the sheltered woods/hills. So I also have roadie thermal tights, and those become a layering component when it's subfreezing on the mtb.

I have more tech clothes for bike riding than I do casual or dress clothes for day-to-day and work use. I choose baggies primarily for function. 

For me, the choice to wear baggies is primarily about function. Appearance is much farther down the list than any of the other things I listed above.

I do wear straight lycra on certain road rides. It's a very different sort of environment than mtb. On casual greenway rides, I'm less particular about what I ride, but if I'm out doing a long road ride where I'm out in the open, I do wear straight lycra.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ericmopar said:


> What's wrong with that?
> Women from our generation used to create Camel Toe on purpose and I for one miss that.
> The younger gals had to find something to hate and make them feel superior, so they are the ones that invented No Camel Toe.


As a woman who thinks a camel toe is tacky, this has confused me. I realize that it is possible men find it attractive.
Although obviously not as embarrassing as a nip-slip but it's not really a classy look. However moose knuckles can never, ever be sexy


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Recommendations on good fitting, breathable shorts? I would wear them in the summer for durability if they weren't so hot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

cunningstunts said:


> one word: pockets.


I have three on my back, every single ride.

If I'm going on a long enough ride to warrant bringing more than three pockets and two bottle cages can't carry, I wear my Osprey pack.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Here you go, you can all shut the feck up now:


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Here you go, you can all shut the feck up now:
> 
> View attachment 1095329


Back packs FTW!!!

Time is an invention...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

weisoseis said:


> Back packs FTW!!!


If you come off dressed like that you're talking major scuffage! :0.


----------



## weisoseis (Apr 10, 2016)

weisoseis said:


> Back packs FTW!!!
> 
> Time is an invention...




Time is an invention...


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

CGrr said:


> Recommendations on good fitting, breathable shorts? I would wear them in the summer for durability if they weren't so hot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the Yeti Freeland shorts. They are pretty form fitting for baggie sorts but aren't constrictive and have vents that can be opened our closed. Have proven to be very durable.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

If it's a one bottle ride, I'll don the roadie kit. Everything I need pretty much fits in the jersey pockets. For everything else, I wear my baggies with the pack.

Wearing the spandex is quite nice though...especially when warm out. Nothing moves around. Nothing flaps and no pack to move around on your back.

When I do wear the spandex...soon as the ride ends...I want to get out of it immediately. I'll always bring a change of clothes with me so I can get out of my kit when I'm done riding.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

RS VR6 said:


> When I do wear the spandex...soon as the ride ends...I want to get out of it immediately. I'll always bring a change of clothes with me so I can get out of my kit when I'm done riding.


Same here, I wouldn't actually roam around with that stuff on! 

I'd do the same with baggies though, a soggy bottom isn't so appealing to me.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Liner bibs. Shorts. Like. 

My 25yr evolution of cycling wear:

Regular shorts > Crappy lycra shorts > Good lycra shorts > Good cycling bibs > Good cycling bibs with rips in the side, under regular shorts > crappy mtb shorts with sewn in liner > Good bibs under mtb shorts with liner cut out> PI Liner bibs under mtb shorts.


----------



## Highland (Jun 24, 2013)

On the road bike I wear either lycra or baggy... depending on the temperature. If it's 68°F or above, I wear lycra. If it's below that I prefer baggy shorts with chamois. I have 2 pair of nice baggy shorts with chamois made by Zoic and Fox. Both pairs have held up well after numerous washings. My Louis Garneau lycra bib has also endured the rigors of many rides and washings. 

On the mountain bike, I wear regular, run-of-the-mill cargo shorts... no chamois needed.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

ericm979 said:


> I've always worn lycra shorts for mtb riding, even in the 80s.
> 
> But I'm wondering are there any practical advantges to baggy shorts?
> All I can come up with is better abrasion resistance. I know there's padded baggies (and lycra for that matter) but I'm trying to not fall down often enough to need that.


Practical advantages?

- they are comfortable
- you are not wearing a diaper [at least the baggies I wear]
- can be used as normal shorts
- you don't look like roadie and have your package on display [I realise that this could be a con for some people]

I used to wear lyrca and after switching to unpadded baggies ~8-9yrs ago I have never looked back. I can't think of one thing I miss about lycra shorts.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> The worst thing about loose shorts is when you tip over a steep drop, try to get behind the saddle and the shorts catch on the nose! So no you're over the edge, can't stop, with no time to sort it and going down the hill a lot further forward than you are comfortable with.
> 
> Happened to me a few times. Not crashed because of it but unpleasant nonetheless.


I have trouble getting behind the saddle and baggies catch on the back when trying to get forward again.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

RSAmerica said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You see what riding flats does kiddies?
Just say no!
Clipless FTW.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Depending on conditions, I'll wear...
Unlined baggies.
Lined baggies.
Lycra shorts.
Baggies over Lycra shorts.
Bibs.
Baggies over bibs.

I'll even wear knee protection with a gap!

Back when I was doing duathlons and triathlons in the early 90's, I was in the crop top and chamois lined speedos brigade.

I've even done road races with mtb clipless sandals.

I have no shame.

My only rule is the faster the ride, the tighter fitting the clothing. I can't stand clothes flapping around.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I got no problems with Spandex for whoever wants to wear it. If you are really fit it can look good if that is your thing, and I suppose there is some aero advantage.

Why don't I wear it? For me, it includes some practical reasons already mentioned. But also I'm old and was raised that this is not how a grown man dresses. I wouldn't rule it out 100% at some point if I saw a need or a significant benefit. Like if I got into riding road on a regular basis, or racing for money or for a team.

When I go out jogging, I would probably be faster if I wore a leotard and shaved my legs, but I won't be doing that (well never say never lol). Same with swimming, I would probably be faster in a speedo, but since I'm not in the Olympics I'm good with trunks. It's a trail ride with my buddies for God's sake. If I can't kick their butts in regular clothes, spandex is not going to help.

I'm just an ordinary average guy&#8230;


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

JACKL said:


> I got no problems with Spandex for whoever wants to wear it. If you are really fit it can look good if that is your thing, and I suppose there is some aero advantage.


I've never known anyone who chose lycra cycling shorts for an aerodynamic advantage, or to be faster. It's all about comfort.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never found wearing sausage casings all that comfortable. Just my personal experience.


----------



## jml79 (Sep 7, 2016)

JACKL said:


> I got no problems with Spandex for whoever wants to wear it. If you are really fit it can look good if that is your thing, and I suppose there is some aero advantage.
> 
> Why don't I wear it? For me, it includes some practical reasons already mentioned. But also I'm old and was raised that this is not how a grown man dresses. I wouldn't rule it out 100% at some point if I saw a need or a significant benefit. Like if I got into riding road on a regular basis, or racing for money or for a team.
> 
> ...


This. Nobody needs to see my overweight carcass in spandex including me.


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> The worst thing about loose shorts is when you tip over a steep drop, try to get behind the saddle and the shorts catch on the nose! So no you're over the edge, can't stop, with no time to sort it and going down the hill a lot further forward than you are comfortable with.
> 
> Happened to me a few times. Not crashed because of it but unpleasant nonetheless.


I did this a few times, once crashed really, really hard like that. I wear my road bibs, or a pair of PI baggies that are too small for me anyways that are so tight on my quads they might as well be lycra.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll be honest, I just prefer the look of baggies vs lycra. I also wear cheap tech t-shirts instead of lycra jerseys. 

Under the baggies I wear a padded liner or bibs, depending on temperature. 

Pockets are an added advantage, as is the extra protection.

I also prefer more down to earth colors and avoid the enduro fluo stuff. A single bright color is fine.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

jtaylor996 said:


> I did this a few times, once crashed really, really hard like that. I wear my road bibs, or a pair of PI baggies that are too small for me anyways that are so tight on my quads they might as well be lycra.


You're wearing the wrong baggies if they affect you getting behind the seat.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> You're wearing the wrong baggies if they affect you getting behind the seat.


Definitely.










If this ^^^ is how you are wearing your baggies you need to pull them up!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> The worst thing about loose shorts is when you tip over a steep drop, try to get behind the saddle and the shorts catch on the nose! So no you're over the edge, can't stop, with no time to sort it and going down the hill a lot further forward than you are comfortable with.
> 
> Happened to me a few times. Not crashed because of it but unpleasant nonetheless.


 this is why droppers were invented, DUHY!!! if u can't afford a dropper then lower the absurdly high xc post a half inch and work those hams, pig.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I wear Lycra padded shorts under my shorts or even pants. It gives a extra layer of protection is the biggest reason. In my area there's lots of slate and flat rocks which slices through lycra(and skin) with ease. I used to wear a pretty loose jersey as well but mostly cause I lost a pile of weight. They have been slowly being removed for smaller sizes.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

In my day wool bike shorts were all there was. I used worn out, cut off dress pants over the top. At that time, my thang besides the commute was getting on the bike and riding all over the Bay Area. K4 lock on the rack. Take the wheel off. Grab yer bottle and head in that Vietnamese food joint. Bike ain't goin' nowhere. Wallet, keys, patch kit, in my pockets, Levers and tube wrapped in a black sock strapped under the seat. Never lost anything. Except a dang Rack Strap!!!!! Once.
BTW there was a Viet restaurant in Redwood City, CA. called My Thang. Haven't been back this century, may be gone.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I wear Specialized SWAT bibs under baggies because that is what's comfortable to me. I do this on my SS and my AWOL. I don't care what people think just me and my body. Cause trust me your body will let you know if it doesn't like something.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

It's a good question. Practically >> abrasion resistance. I've got a really nice SmartWool bib with a tear from the one time I rode it without my Endura Humvees. But it's also more comfortable for me no question. I haven't rode bibs on the trails without baggies more than a couple times in a couple years. Maybe once or twice in races. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm surprised how many people toss on random shorts over Lycra. That's amazingly uncomfortable!

Nothing wrong with baggies. It's worth getting a real set of actual mtb baggies with a chamois though.

For fast and long descending on a road bike, the wind flapping your baggies sucks pretty bad. I'll wear Lycra and a tight jersey to stop flapping more than for butt comfort reasons.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have thrown random shorts over Lycra plenty but not normal clothes. Thin athletic stuff. Just bought a full on set of mtb baggy though.

My reason is simple, to each their own but I'm not a fan of my junk (guys version of camel toe) being out there for all to see. 

Newer styles of Lycra are better about it but still. If I wanted to have a cock swinging contest I'll just wip it out. Not to mention I'm a Clyde (round and over 6ft). No one needs to see that.

Now if you catch me on a solo night ride, ya I usually just toss the baggys in the front seat and go ride. At least till I got proper mtb baggys that don't get in the way or fall off my ass cause no friction over Lycra to hold them up.

But since I found good chamois Lycra, I'll never ride without again if I have a choice.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Why I should wear baggies:
Extra crash protection (and I do crash).

Why I actually wear baggies:
Looks

I ride road and XC in my lycra. Trail riding is in baggies, and I typically wear pads when trail riding.

On my triathlon bike? 1 piece sleeveless speed suit!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I was riding MX back when it went from fairly trim pants tucked into the boots to baggie pants flapping outside the boot, which I never dug. I think it's back to the trim look now. Anywho, I'm a bibs guy on the mtb. It'd be cool if someone made somewhat tougher bibs than the typical featherweight roadie stuff...a bit more snag and abrasion resistance on the outer leg and hip.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Regular cargo shorts with lycra underneath to prevent chafing. Nothing is baggie or too tight. Just right.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Lately I've been ditching the chamois all together and just wearing lightweight merino briefs under loose-fitting (but not baggy) shorts. Very comfortable, great airflow, none of the 'clammy chamois' and resulting sweat/salt crystals that are a major contributor to chaffing on longer rides. 

Combined with a good saddle that emphasizes comfort and support instead of shaving a few grams, I'm increasingly convinced this is the way to go. I'm also becoming convinced that the padded chamois was originally invented largely to compensate for shitty saddles. Invest in a proper saddle and there is little need for a padded short. Your nether regions will be a lot cooler and happier as well.

I'd be perfectly happy to kiss lycra and padded shorts goodbye forever.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

I ditched the "Clammy Chamois"  a few years ago and pretty much eliminated saddle sores.

Ex-Officio or Duluth Armachillo boxer briefs with baggies breath and wick sweat so much better.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

High quality/dollar bib shorts under a good pair of shorts that don't have a saggy crotch for reasons touched on earlier regarding getting over the saddle. I HAVE had issues getting hung up on the saddle with baggies so I lean toward the new Voler mtb shorts or TLD Skyline as they fit very nicely. Snug where they need to be, loose in the right spots.

Also, compression from bibs is proven to be a good thing. A high quality chamois is also of great value. I also see the combo of baggy over bibs as the original Ass MIPS or "slip plane" technology just like we're seeing in helmets. That interface between the two materials is quite beneficial when your body meets the trail. 

On the road bike, bibs always. And yes, aero does matter, especially in the wind which is pretty much ALWAYS on the road. I've ridden in looser gear on the road and it really does affect holding your line at the speeds a road rider will travel.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> I'm also becoming convinced that the padded chamois was originally invented largely to compensate for shitty saddles. Invest in a proper saddle and there is little need for a padded short. Your nether regions will be a lot cooler and happier as well.


Naw, pro roadies spend more time planted in the saddle than anyone and their livelihood is dependent on avoiding any problems in the nether regions, they use the best saddles combined with the best bibs/chamois to accomplish that.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Naw, pro roadies spend more time planted in the saddle than anyone and their livelihood is dependent on avoiding any problems in the nether regions, they use the best saddles combined with the best bibs/chamois to accomplish that.


Point taken, but I'm assuming we aren't talking about the 1% here, but about the needs of the average rider. There is probably a long list of things that pro-roadies do that don't apply to me as a recreational mountain biker, bikepacker and dirt road tourer. Maybe if all I did was sit in skinny little ultra-lightweight a saddle all day, I'd reconsider my opinion, but for the riding I do, I increasingly see no need.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> There is probably a long list of things that pro-roadies do that don't apply to me as a recreational mountain biker, bikepacker and dirt road tourer.


No doubt, just saying that it you put in long hours on the saddle you're not going to beat good lycra for comfort. I'm just a weekend warrior but my sissy ass appreciates the plush ride anyway.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

when you see it........


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

White7 said:


> when you see it........


lol, never gets old! That and the pic of that poor fat dude squeezed into spandex, hopefully they'll get posted at least a few more times before this thread dies.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

one of my favorites,,,but on topic it's just a matter of preference to each their own ,I personally would never wear Lycra ,wouldn't matter if it felt like Scarlett Johansson rubbing my boys every time i _pedalled_ ,,,me and chili chokers just don't go together


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

White7 said:


> one of my favorites,,,but on topic it's just a matter of preference to each their own ,I personally would never wear Lycra ,wouldn't matter if it felt like Scarlett Johansson rubbing my boys every time i peddled,,,me and chili chokers just don't go together


You rolling that bike down a catwalk or riding it?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> No doubt, just saying that it you put in long hours on the saddle you're not going to beat good lycra for comfort. I'm just a weekend warrior but my sissy ass appreciates the plush ride anyway.


I think if this thread shows anything, it's that different solutions work for different people (like most other topics on here as well). For me, having worn just about every option out there, and having done no shortage of long days in the saddle, back to back, a merino brief with a loose (but not baggy) short over it beats lycra for comfort, hands-down esp. in warmer weather. Keep in mind I'm not a roadie, nor a serious racer, but I do a lot of off-road touring and long gravel days. I've never found tight lycra shorts to be very comfortable at all, neither in terms of fit, nor in terms of the hot micro-climate they create in exactly the last place that I want it. As with everything, you should do whatever works for you.

But then again, over the years I've ditched more and more of the things I used to think were "essential" to cycling...and lo and behold, it turned out they weren't really that essential after all.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> You rolling that bike down a catwalk or riding it?


haha,,fixed it


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

White7 said:


> haha,,fixed it


I don't get it, that's verbatim.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I don't get it, that's verbatim.


He's been drinking...


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

NordieBoy said:


> He's been drinking...


That's a given,,


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

NordieBoy said:


> He's been drinking...


Proper hydration is important.


----------

